# Is furry bullying a problem?



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

A recent thread inspired me to ask this question. I'm not asking if you've experienced bullying in general, although furries are 50% more likely to have been bullied according to Psychology Today. It seems, however, that the furry community is not well understood. 

I'm asking if you've experienced bullying as a result of being a furry. Maybe your choice to draw furry art is mocked, or the fact that you still watch Balto even though you're an adult *closes Netflix tab*. No need to respond in comments, I'll try to get everything in the poll. Poll is private.

(I'm not some sort of researcher, but I feel like we can all learn from such things.)


----------



## TheArchiver (Nov 12, 2017)

Averting harassment as a furry is rather simple. Refrain from being obnoxious about your interests. It really is quite a novel concept to merely practice self awareness about ones hobbies and/or fetishes. Furries overall typically are not known for such social skills however.  There are exceptions of course.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 12, 2017)

It hasn't really happened to me. This is part of the interests that I keep private. This way, I don't have to go into lengthy explanations about how this is just a normal hobby and so on...


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

John:
I don't really have a call for going into that much detail about myself in my day to day life. Basically I run on a don't ask don't tell system. If the topic of what I do comes up then I simply say I use an animal as my persona online. I compare it to acting in a role for entertainment purposes and most get that.

Online however it's full of sects and wild opinions and the way I've been treated is mixed right across the board. The way I see it I'll just be a fairly pleasant individual and if people judge me without reading anything I post then they're a judgmental ass. If they have rival opinions however and are open to discussion about it I'll happily enter a friendly argument where we can calmly express our points and expand our understanding of each other. Those who melt down into trend phrases and violent speech in my opinion really show their level of maturity and I calmly watch them stir themselves up into a fury and make an idiot of themselves for all to see.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> or the fact that you still watch Balto even though you're an adult *closes Netflix tab*.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 12, 2017)

Everyone knows I like anthro art by virtue of drawing it a lot, if they feel the need to make fun of me or harrass me, I'll just point out that I am not shoving my art in their face or bothering them, and that if me existing in their general direction is so anathema to their own existence, then they can go elsewhere.
Even though I was known as 'the werewolf guy' in High School, nobody cared, and some even thought it was pretty neato.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 12, 2017)

Nah
Never really happened to me.

But.

If people are going to be a dick to you because you are one. Then that is their loss, not yours.
People are soo blinded by their own stupidity sometimes. So if some idiot does that to you,
don't listen to them. 

Another thing if people are going to hurt you for it then they need to go to jail.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 12, 2017)

I told my parents I was a furry years ago.

Biggest mistake I've made in a while.

They looked up what furries were and... What they saw wasn't pleasant for good Christian folk like them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

We're going to have to define a "bully" first.
www.thefreedictionary.com: bully

No, I haven't. Because I have enough common sense not to act like a moron in public let alone go around parading as if being a fan of something is this super awesome thing that everyone else should also be a fan of. I have enough common sense to not treat this fandom like a god damn religion like I've seen some people do. I have enough common sense and outright shame as to avoid unwanted and awkward social behaviour.

Outside "bullying" I don't see much if at all. Even second-hand "bullying". If it's over the internet, toughen up. Use the various block functions at your disposal. If it's IRL you're going to have to find other ways to deal with them. Use your head. 

Now, INSIDE bullying I see some of it and experience it myself. Because my political and social views, opinions and convictions are "different" than a decent amount of Furries, I tend to experience and see it on both a second-hand level and on a personal level. And the vast majority of it comes from people in the Left-wing. Quite frankly, I'd rather call these people assholes, as I am not affected by their garbage. You can't claim to be accepting and tolerant while at the same time the moment someone disagrees with you, you call them everything from a neo-Nazi to a racist piece of shit. This fandom's become politicized through identity politics and political correctness, just like it have poisoned everything else. 



TheArchiver said:


> Averting harassment as a furry is rather simple. Refrain from being obnoxious about your interests. It really is quite a novel concept to merely practice self awareness about ones hobbies and/or fetishes. Furries overall typically are not known for such social skills however.  There are exceptions of course.


^ This guy's got it nailed down, and nailed down hard.

Also: Furry FANDOM. Not a community. Just saying.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2017)

I run a furry avatar on discord and once when another obnoxious furfag got called out, it was plural because of my avatar by proxy. Other than that it's rare unless you act like a retard


----------



## Ginza (Nov 12, 2017)

Nope, never been bullied for it. I don't really talk too much about being a furry, nor do I share things that I like. Very few of my friends know I'm a furry, and quite honestly, probably don't give a shit. I think it's all about how you present yourself that matters. People who know I'm a furry, only know because they've seen stories I've written or art I've done, not because I go out and act like a complete idiot. The whole idea that you must "come out" as a furry, is the dumbest ass idea ever. Furry isn't a sexuality, nobody cares what you do as long as you don't shove it in their face, and it shouldn't matter whether or not they know. 

In my opinion, bullying comes more from the fact that us furries, tend to be incredibly inept when it comes to what is normal social behavior, and what isn't. This has been touched upon by the previous posters, but it's really such an important thing to keep in mind. Overall, keep this shit between yourself and other furs, and you shouldn't have any issues


----------



## Astus (Nov 12, 2017)

Kinda funny, most of the time if I ever get made fun of for being a furry is on Xbox live due to my usual furry type emblem on any game that supports custom made emblems (like Cod Black Ops II). If I get a message about it I just ignore it and they don't message back, but if it's in game chat I usually just go along with it and agree with them, make jokes about it too, they usually shut up about it and invite me to play with them (also because I usually wreck at those games anyways). So it hasn't ever been an issue for me 

On the other hand the only person IRL that I know that doesn't like furries and me by extension is my friends roommate who had the unfortunate experience with a furry I dormed with in college who was constantly depressed so he kinda was a kinda a dick to the people he knew and on top of that he had a kink for being dirty... so he never bathed... so I don't blame her much for that


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 12, 2017)

I never really mention it to anyone except close friends, so I have not had this issue.
The only person I get crap from for it is my brother, who basically hates everything I like that he doesn't.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

The irony is, the bullying came from subversive elements of hatred, madness, misogyny, militarism, Trumpism, and intolerance festering deep within the heart of SecondLife's "oldest furry fandom community."









> ...it’s worth doing a quick typology of the predators that flourish...
> 
> One type is what you might call the rotten patriarch. This is the man who depends on the trappings of spiritual or familial authority to exploit the young and weak, shame them into silence, and pre-emptively discredit them... The rotten patriarch might be a ... pillar of the community to the leader of a (cult)...


(full article) www.nytimes.com: Opinion | The Swine of Conservatism


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> The irony is, the bullying came from subversive elements of hatred, madness, misogyny, militarism, Trumpism, and intolerance festering deep within the heart of SecondLife's "oldest furry fandom community."










ChromaticRabbit said:


> (full article) www.nytimes.com: Opinion | The Swine of Conservatism








What a load of bullshit. You've just hit a new level of bullshit I didn't think was possible. Thanks. <3


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What a load


Dude, you eternally confuse your own endless worthless arrogance and contempt for others with worthwhile speech.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Dude, you eternally confuse your own endless worthless arrogance and contempt for others with worthwhile speech.


The article you linked LITERALLY says *"OPINION"*. An opinion can never be right nor wrong unless it has an element or elements that can be objectively proven or disproven through facts and evidence. 

No one here support your delusions you speak of.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 12, 2017)

Ignoring that big-lipped alligator moment, most instances of bullying I've experienced were not because I enjoy anthro art a lot, but because I'm a freckle-faced ginger who was introverted to the point where my tendency to seclude myself made me a target. Funnily enough, even though my behavior did not change much, people were less likely to bully me _because_ I had awoken as a dire wolf therianthrope. As far as instances regarding the fandom, even being a Therian I haven't gotten a lot of shit for because I'm just that weird werewolf guy, and if I have, it's usually just some blatant troll who's trying to get a rise out of me.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> The article you linked LITERALLY says *"OPINION"*. An opinion can never be right nor wrong


Sorry, we're not living in a post-facts reality. You arrogantly and worthlessly opened your feces-talking mouth against me from a position of literal naked ignorance. That's not a good faith opinion. It's an empty disparagement, and you just did it in front of a room full of witnesses. What were you ever even thinking?

As this case in point illustrates, subversive elements of bullying in the furry fandom community undertaken by the ideological enemies of the fandom's roots is an endemic and growing problem. Well. Wasn't it always inevitable, with a fascist insurrection storming the world?


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 12, 2017)

I haven't had any problems with being a furry, but then again i only told a few really close people, with different responses.

person 1: my mom - "a what?", i explained it to her, she looked it up and saw how big it was and approved of it and asked if i was going to get a furry girlfriend.

person 2: my sister - "Oh god", i explained to her that most of the stuff she heard was incorrect, saw my fursona and said it was cool.

person 3: her husband who is a good friend of mine - "How did i not see that", he was cool with this

I also told my small group of friends who i play smash bros with, they were cool with it

one person in the group:  - "wow, cool, do you have a fake tail",  "yes", "mind if i wear it", "sure", he wore it the whole time, i think i converted him


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> I haven't had any problems with being a furry, but then again i only told a few really close people, with different responses.
> 
> person 1: my mom - "a what?", i explained it to her, she looked it up and saw how big it was and approved of it and asked if i was going to get a furry girlfriend.
> 
> ...








We shall convert the world, one individual at a time!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

I may have had some odd looks thrown my way, but no, I haven't been bullied for the fandom.  I don't put myself in prey positions.

Quite frankly, I dislike observing the concept in general as well.  While I do feel that Alpha personality has its place in certain aspects of society, the ability to control that personality is of utmost importance.  My friends and I have had to step in on situations occasionaly, mostly stemming from a significant imbalance we observed.  I remember a young guy many years ago, in a mall outside post.  We were there for lunch, still in uniform.  A few preppy kids were just laying into this skater kid verbally for seemingly no reason.  The skater did not retort in any way, just tried to keep walking.  The final straw was one of the aggressors saying something along the lines of "nobody is going to stop us".  Well, guess it's time to learn what not being the apex predator is. There is always going to be someone faster, stronger, and meaner than you.  I have to follow the same rule as well.

Usually, bullies need to experience their own form of medicine to understand.  Sometimes it works, sometimes it makes them even worse.  The important part, is they realize that they are just as soft a target as anyone else.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Sorry, we're not living in a post-facts reality. You arrogantly and worthlessly opened your feces-talking mouth against me from a position of literal naked ignorance. That's not a good faith opinion. It's an empty disparagement, and you just did it in front of a room full of witnesses. What were you ever even thinking?


>Uses an opinion piece as facts
>Calls anyone who don't agree for arrogant, worthless and ignorant
>Says they are not thinking




> As this case in point illustrates, subversive elements of bullying in the furry fandom community undertaken by the ideological enemies of the fandom's roots is an endemic and growing problem. Well. Wasn't it always inevitable, with a fascist insurrection storming the world?


>Ideological enemies
>Fascist insurrection


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 12, 2017)

I've tried opening up to some friends that I'm a furry and was met with negative reactions in all cases. "Dude you can't get a girl so you wanna fk animals?!?!" "I knew you were dum but this is just disgusting" and so on.
So I don't do that anymore.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 12, 2017)

A huge problem, those pesky furries are always bullying everyone


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Calls anyone who don't agree for arrogant, worthless and ignorant


Dude, apparently your demagoguery is as impotent as your arrogance. I don't call anyone anything. I seem to attract flies and parasites just by posting, doing nothing special, just using my own voice. Time and time again, it brings down the lightning strikes aimlessly thrown by the usual suspects, whom the completely and objectively hypocritical and dishonest FA moderation team turn their eyes away from, time and time again. Perhaps I'm simply here as a performance art act to demonstrate to the world their disengenousness, and you're an integral part of that, thank you for stepping up to be my foil over and over again. It's quite something!

I'm allowed to respond to any asshole who steps up out of nowhere to disparage me unprovoked, in part because I'm not being equally protected by the terms of service nor the moderation team here, so I have a moral obligation to defend myself. And that is not actually arrogance, especially considering the inconvenient truth that nobody so far has actually been able to correct me with credible rhetoric of their own. All they bring to the table are empty insults and ad hominem attacks, and I take delight watching them discredit themselves so because, in worthy company, that behavior does not objectively fly. I win, every time, and you guys are so contemptuous that you don't even perceive your own string of embarrassing self-defeats.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Having hope for this forum:



Only a few people know im a furry, my friend who also is a furry, a friend who is really into yiff (blame me and my furry friend for making newgrounds yiff game jokes) and another friend who is just the normalist normal person.
I dont get bullied but they do make fun of me alot. I would be just sitting thier drawing my doggo and they say: 
"fucking go fuck a dog or something" 

I reply with: "well you are around those horses all the time so you must be in love with that horse dick"

They say "fuck you"

Me: "come at me im free rn"
It's not realy bullying but if you dont act like a furfag in public you wont get "bullied" by friends and family


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

John:
I think there's a point that's been missed here when reading the comments. There's a difference between bullying and trolling. Trolling is fishing for a reaction where bullying is actively going out of your way to cause harm. I have to say I've been subject to both which as I've read around the internet is actually a rare occasion. Real bullying is rare unlike trolling and so it's easy to belittle it via association. I mean I've survived bullying just by being hard as nails. For many people they're not that lucky. I've kind of indirectly become a guardian for those who would have been picked on. The cliche of just ignoring bullies and they go away is okay for those that tease too hard but for the thugs that want to put you in the ground for being something they dislike ignoring them would get you hospitalized and that's no exaggeration. It's a bitter pill to swallow because I'm not a violent person by nature but there are times in your life where violence is the only answer and I'm lucky strong enough to dish it out in just the right amounts to have the desired affect. That doesn't make me a bully myself, when people are in trouble sometimes you need to act. I don't regret anything I've done because it was all to help others and I never went further than what was needed. Like a true ruler I knew just how to balance things to keep everyone, even my enemies happy and stable. I never intended to become a father figure but I guess I just had the right stuff. Some people are born with just the right balance. It's up to those people to know how to govern a circumstance. The average playground tactics of i hate you wah wah is something so vanilla level to me I pay as much attention to it as I do breathing. It's petty and shows how little substance a person really has. I've seen much much worse in my life time. Your average troll doesn't even raise an eyebrow. I talked down people from suicide and flayed skin. All this talk of trolls as being bullies lowers people's awareness to the real problem. Trolls are just pathetic harmless losers who have literally nothing worth mentioning in their life to point that they flail for entertainment by dipping into a pot of naughty. I see to it that they are removed from situation or the victim and settle each independently. I've made friends of enemies, enemies of friends and made more calls to the police or other emergency services than i dare mention. As in Tao, first you must use your mind, then you must use your soul and finally your body. I don't want people to follow in my footsteps. I knew what i was getting into when i chose this path. I shall die happy.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I told my parents I was a furry years ago.
> 
> Biggest mistake I've made in a while.
> 
> They looked up what furries were and... What they saw wasn't pleasant for good Christian folk like them.



Mistake? Me thinks not. More like a spiritual awakening for them.... now they know normal people DO exist.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Dude, apparently your demagoguery is as impotent as your arrogance. I don't call anyone anything. I seem to attract flies and parasites just by posting, doing nothing special, just using my own voice. Time and time again, it brings down the lightning strikes aimlessly thrown by the usual suspects, whom the completely and objectively hypocritical and dishonest FA moderation team turn their eyes away from, time and time again. Perhaps I'm simply here as a performance art act to demonstrate to the world their disengenousness, and you're an integral part of that, thank you for stepping up to be my foil over and over again. It's quite something!
> 
> I'm allowed to respond to any asshole who steps up out of nowhere to disparage me unprovoked, in part because I'm not being equally protected by the terms of service nor the moderation team here, so I have a moral obligation to defend myself. And that is not actually arrogance, especially considering the inconvenient truth that nobody so far has actually been able to correct me with credible rhetoric of their own. All they bring to the table are empty insults and ad hominem attacks, and I take delight watching them discredit themselves so because, in worthy company, that behavior does not objectively fly. I win, every time, and you guys are so contemptuous that you don't even perceive your own string of embarrassing self-defeats.





> Dude, you eternally confuse your own *endless worthless arrogance* and *contempt for others* with worthwhile speech.


My endless worthless arrogance and contempt for others? The only thing I have any contempt for is you insane levels of vagueness with no substance.


> Dude, apparently your *demagoguery is as impotent as your arrogance.*





> I'm allowed to respond to *any asshole who steps up out of nowhere to disparage me unprovoked*


Good gracious me. It's like people react when others spout stupid shit publicly. Who knew!



> I'm not being equally protected by the terms of service nor the moderation team here,


The rules apply to everyone equally. Somehow you have a problem with this.



> Sorry, we're not living in a post-facts reality. *You arrogantly and worthlessly opened your feces-talking mouth against me from a position of literal naked ignorance.* That's not a good faith opinion. It's an empty disparagement, and you just did it in front of a room full of witnesses. What were you ever even thinking?
> 
> As this case in point illustrates, subversive elements of bullying in the furry fandom community undertaken by the ideological enemies of the fandom's roots is an endemic and growing problem. Well. Wasn't it always inevitable, with a fascist insurrection storming the world?


Have you ever considered thinking before you speak?

This is a FANDOM. Nothing more. Stop treating it as if we have some sort of common ideology. We don't. And it's insulting to everyone else when you try.

Your own words and actions is the REASON we're reacting to your bullshit. It's amazing you've not realized this, even after months of having been on this forum.

I also find it misleading and intellectually dishonest to call me arrogant, worthless and ignorant for not agreeing with your bullshit.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> My endless worthless arrogance and contempt for others?


Dude. This is your _fourth_ reply in a thread about bullying where you stood up to bully. There's no excuse for you.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm still very new to the fandom, but have not experienced any kind of bullying. However, there are very few people outside of my immediate family that know of my new interest. My kids seem to be as excited about it as I am, and my wife is understanding. Being older helps ... I have a better idea at this point in my life of who to share things with. One of these days, probably soon, I'll go to meet and probably experience the strange looks or comments firsthand. But I think at this point I'll be able to handle it


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Dude. This is your _fourth_ reply in a thread about bullying where you stood up to bully. There's no excuse for you.


Saying you're full of shit and vague as hell does not make you a bully. It makes you full of shit and vague as hell. 

I was expecting you to hit the thread at some point.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Dude. This is your _fourth_ reply in a thread about bullying where you stood up to bully. There's no excuse for you.



It's no different that spouting some random personal rhetoric, into every crack any topic can contain on this forum.  Maybe you should take the time to hypothesize why many here do not "like" your posts.  Very few agree with you.  Yet, you continue to interject as much hate and division as you claim to fight.

You're a living, breathing example of irony.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 12, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Mistake? Me thinks not. More like a spiritual awakening for them.... now they know normal people DO exist.



There's nothing normal about what we do, friend.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's no different that spouting some random personal rhetoric, into every crack any topic can contain on this forum.  Maybe you should take the time to hypothesize why many here do not "like" your posts.  Very few agree with you.  Yet, you continue to interject as much hate and division as you claim to fight.
> 
> You're a living, breathing example of irony.


The only people who don't seem to like me are the usual suspects, of which you're a member. It's literally just you handful of swinging dicks coming in here and making life shit for everyone else, and for me. And for what? 

You guys are being hopeless losers, and all you're doing is being flaming about it, reactionary about it. You don't even know how to create, and so instead you disparage and try to destroy, and appear to perceive the wake of figurative feces that your "art" leaves behind you as a kind of "creation," a sort of "misogynistic performance."

It's deplorable. You're deplorable.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> There's nothing normal about what we do, friend.


normal is an ideology.
everything is strange.
awaken yourself to weirdness.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 12, 2017)

Could we not ruin every thread with an argument about politics? If your comment is going to provoke your political opposite, take it elsewhere. It doesn't matter who is right or wrong here, this is derailing threads all over this forum.

Back on topic, I've never experienced this because I am extremely reserved and don't talk about it. This is a common problem for me, I am not very expressive on the internet or in-person. This has made it very difficult for me to share interests with other people.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> normal is an ideology.
> everything is strange.
> awaken yourself to weirdness.


When everyone is weird, no one is. :3


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> There's nothing normal about what we do, friend.



It's not?


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> If your comment is going to provoke your political opposite, take it elsewhere.



JustSomeDude84's Taliban/extreme-Abrahamistic ideology, paraphrased: "The female victims of rape were actually the true perpetrators because they were "asking for it," clearly, willfully provoking male psychopathy by existing with female bodies. They should have worn burkas and stayed out of sight, then none of that would have occurred!"


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> JustSomeDude84's Taliban/extreme-Abrahamistic ideology, paraphrased: "The female victims of rape were actually the perpetrators because they were asking for it by provoking male psychopathy by having female bodies. They should have worn burkas."


the counter argument is change what you can, don't be persecuted for what you cannot and those who are easily influenced to doing wrong were already planning to do so and aren't safe to be walking the streets.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 12, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> It's not?



Fapping to cartoon anthro animals isnt normal.  Dressing up like cartoon animals isn't normal.

Having distaste for it is entirely understandable.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> JustSomeDude84's Taliban/extreme-Abrahamistic ideology, paraphrased: "The female victims of rape were actually the true perpetrators because they were "asking for it," clearly, willfully provoking male psychopathy by existing with female bodies. They should have worn burkas and stayed out of sight, then none of that would have occurred!"




 
The hell are you talking about????


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> JustSomeDude84's Taliban/extreme-Abrahamistic ideology, paraphrased: "The female victims of rape were actually the true perpetrators because they were "asking for it," clearly, willfully provoking male psychopathy by existing with female bodies. They should have worn burkas and stayed out of sight, then none of that would have occurred!"


Please, calm down. I just want this topic to be on track.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> the counter argument is change what you can, don't be persecuted for what you cannot and those who are easily influenced to doing wrong were already planning to do so and aren't safe to be walking the streets.


Your promotion of complicity with an ideology of enslavement is disgusting, Jay98. For shame. For shame. For shame.

It's time to stop normalizing such inequitable social evil.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Fapping to cartoon anthro animals isnt normal.  Dressing up like cartoon animals isn't normal.
> 
> Having distaste for it is entirely understandable.


Just like everything else, really. What's normal for one person may not be normal for someone else.

Shit's very subjective.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The hell are you talking about????


You are so endlessly clever! We're all so impressed with the power of your intellect and how you use words to bully. Well, pithy pasted images, anyway.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Your promotion of complicity with an ideology of enslavement is disgusting, Jay98. For shame. For shame. For shame.
> 
> It's time to stop normalizing such inequitable social evil.


i'm not promoting the sexual equivalent of it looked so good i just had to steal it.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Nov 12, 2017)

strange...have to say.... I am bullying people... which are not furries


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> You are so endlessly clever! We're all so impressed with the power of your intellect and how you use words to bully. Well, pithy pasted images, anyway.






You make no fucking sense at all it's FUCKING hilarious


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23463


You are _something_.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> You are _something_.


Thanks boo <3
I sure can say the same about you
*BAMBOOZLED*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> You are so endlessly clever! We're all so impressed with the power of your intellect and how you use words to bully. Well, pithy pasted images, anyway.








I will stop here because I don't want to be infected.


----------



## TheGBADude (Nov 12, 2017)

*Keks rather loudly at how this has derailed insanely quickly.*
It's funny how everyone turns against Chromatic so fast. We ain't blind like you are, pal. You take this fandom too seriously. I now ground you from the internet for three days. GO TO YOUR CORNER.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> You are so endlessly clever! We're all so impressed with the power of your intellect and how you use words to bully. Well, pithy pasted images, anyway.



And you answered someone, who is also asking you to stop, by going into your normalized anti-man philosophy. 

There is, literally, zero correlation between the two. 


And no, I don't make life miserable for everyone here.  I only place myself in these situations as I see fit, which is rare.  You are just the common denominator, of every one of those threads. 

You're a troll, always been a troll, always going to be a troll.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23461
> The hell are you talking about????



It looks like he's comparing his


Yakamaru said:


> Just like everything else, really. What's normal for one person may not be normal for someone else.
> 
> Shit's very subjective.



Not necessarily denying that.  But I can understand it's distaste and why some would steer as far away as possible from it.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 12, 2017)

Let's stop talking about a specific user, this isn't going to make the thread get back on-topic.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> I've never experienced this because I am extremely reserved and don't talk about it. This is a common problem for me, I am not very expressive on the internet or in-person. This has made it very difficult for me to share interests with other people.



SAME. About the only thing that got me publicly out of that general shell were cars (as anyone could probably tell by my posting in the Auto Appreciation thread), but the furriness (and other things, admittedly) I keep to myself. I'll answer if asked and people might have suspicions, who knows, but I'm not prompted about it and don't bring it up voluntarily.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> Let's stop talking about a specific user, this isn't going to make the thread get back on-topic.


Yeah, unless "the demonstration of a paucity of character and inappropriate bullying" against me is somehow appropriate. Actually, and this is my thesis, there is no place for bullying in the fandom to stand. Let us give it no quarter. Let us push the bullies off the island and into the sea, wishing them all the very best luck with that.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Yeah, unless "the demonstration of a paucity of character and inappropriate bullying" against me is somehow appropriate. Actually, and this is my thesis, there's no place for bullying in the fandom, let's give it no quarter, let's push the bullies off the island and into the sea, wishing them all the very best luck with that.



If you're being told that certain types of comments are unwelcome, and you continue to do so, are we really the harassers when someone snaps at you?


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> If you're being told that certain types of comments are unwelcome, and you continue to do so, are we really the harassers when someone snaps at you?


If you're being told that your bottomless and arrogant contempt for posts made in good faith, your manifestly-obvious attacks made without any attempt to respond to either the topic or the merits raised, are unwelcome and perceived as harassment because they continue relentlessly, and you persist in ignoring that malicious conduct, then you might just objectively be the monstrous asshole, here. Do you find that truth to be inconvenient? Do you think that pretending to ignore it makes you any less deplorable?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Not necessarily denying that.  But I can understand it's distaste and why some would steer as far away as possible from it.


Indeed. Understanding doesn't correlate to agreeing or disagreeing with it. It's all a matter of subjective opinion and experience with it.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> If you're being told that your bottomless and arrogant contempt for posts made in good faith, attacks made without any attempt to respond to either the topic or the merits raised, are unwelcome and perceived as harassment because they continue relentlessly, and you persist in ignoring that malicious conduct, then you might just objectively be the monstrous asshole.



Chro, there is a time when you must walk away and calm down. This is this time. I'm talking directly to you because you more than anyone in this topic have the ability to change its outcome. Unless you're planning to burn the house down with everyone in it including yourself I suggest you take a chill pill and sleep on it. There are better ways to get your point across.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> Chro, there is a time when you must walk away and calm down. This is this time. I'm talking directly to you because you more than anyone in this topic have the ability to change its outcome. Unless you're planning to burn the house down with everyone in it including yourself I suggest you take a chill pill and sleep on it. There are better ways to get your point across.


No, I'm going to stand up and be myself. And if someone's authored a world of shit that doesn't tolerate people like me, and they go after me, I will figuratively break them with hammers until they can no longer stand to threaten me and mine. No more demagoguery. No more injustice. No more cultish psychotic degrading male arrogant contempt. Those days are over, this is the 21st century after all. The mods can stop it or I can stop it, but as God is my witness, it _will_ be stopped, _forever_, and _now_ is the hour. You dudes forced the question, and you're not going to enjoy the answer the world gives you.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 12, 2017)

When i was in high school i seemly only meet the mean furry in RL when i was in the 10th grade 2007) i was bullied every day at lunch by 3 furrys of all people and they wher so mean it neary tunred me off to furrism but as time went on i discovered that on FA not all furrys wher like that. but their out their...


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> If you're being told that your bottomless and arrogant contempt for posts made in good faith, your manifestly-obvious attacks made without any attempt to respond to either the topic or the merits raised, are unwelcome and perceived as harassment because they continue relentlessly, and you persist in ignoring that malicious conduct, then you might just objectively be the monstrous asshole, here. Do you find that truth to be inconvenient? Do you think that pretending to ignore it makes you any less deplorable?



Because the evil is always on the outside, yes?  Don't try an externalize the blame.

"The evil isn't elsewhere, that's the thing you understand when you're wise.  The evil isn't elsewhere, it's you, because you're not all you could be." -Jordan B. Peterson


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Because the evil is always on the outside, yes?  Don't try an externalize the blame.
> 
> "The evil isn't elsewhere, that's the thing you understand when you're wise.  The evil isn't elsewhere, it's you, because you're not all you could be." -Jordan B. Peterson


Uh huh. Well, I'm glad you solved everything. Here, have a gold star. This Peterson guy seems confused about the nature of things in the world today. Maybe he's living in some pre-Trump era, or maybe you're just quoting him wildly out-of-context? I'm not the source of the world's evil, though it is always amusing when irrational ad hominem memes are tossed around after reasonable cases have been made as if they constitute credible rebuttals or something.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Because the evil is always on the outside, yes?  Don't try an externalize the blame.
> 
> "The evil isn't elsewhere, that's the thing you understand when you're wise.  The evil isn't elsewhere, it's you, because you're not all you could be." -Jordan B. Peterson


Good lord, a Jordan B. Peterson quote. Marry me this instant! <3

I love his speeches and interviews. He's incredibly intelligent.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> He's incredibly intelligent.


How would you know? Just sayin'. You're far too spiteful, insecure, and confused about everything to be any credible authority on who is or isn't intelligent.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Fapping to cartoon anthro animals isnt normal.  Dressing up like cartoon animals isn't normal.
> 
> Having distaste for it is entirely understandable.



*makes note to self*
Interesting. Acting in suit and looking at erotic art bad.

Duly noted.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> How would you know? Just sayin'. You're far too spiteful, insecure, and confused about everything to be any credible authority on who is or isn't intelligent.


WANNA DATE!


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> WANNA DATE!


You know it, honey.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 12, 2017)

Can't we just get a moderator?  This guy is too self righteous to stop with his activist nature on these forums.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Can't we just get a moderator?  This guy is too self righteous to stop with his activist nature on these forums.


Dunno. I mean, this entire thread got derailed by one individual's delusions.



ChromaticRabbit said:


> How would you know? Just sayin'. You're far too spiteful, insecure, and confused about everything to be any credible authority on who is or isn't intelligent.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Can't we just get a moderator?  This guy is too self righteous to stop with his activist nature on these forums.



Agreed. We all have our opinions on right and wrong, good and bad.
This thread has gone completely sideways.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> You know it, honey.


XD


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 12, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Agreed. We all have our opinions on right and wrong, good and bad.
> This thread has gone completely sideways.


I agree. This went in a completely different direction than I'd expect it to.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> You know it, honey.


lol i need to get off the forums and get back to drawing but i love the forums/ FA  im addecated to giant anthros lol...AKA RABBITS  and i love..you XD


----------



## Saylor (Nov 12, 2017)

I’ll be honest and say this thread was about bullying which I don’t see being a problem in the fandom unless you’ve got your head so far up your ass that you don’t know there is a whole world outside and you go around disagreeing with anything that’s slightly different to what you believe in. In that case, I say they probably deserve to be pushed around some so they can get their head out of their ass and at least have an open mind.

In light of what was read earlier by _an earlier poster_, I’ll say this person has their head so far up their ass, they see it to be fit to attack people based on political differences and not for some other reason. They deserve to get bullied because they are the said asshole, not the head up the asshole.

When you go around saying something that only a dumbass would say, like: “Bullying stems from agreeing with Donald Trump.” or “Veterans are evil because they fought in the military.” You are purposely initiating an attack yourself and you will get what’s coming back around to you. Generally, people will not fuck around with you or harass you until you go about trying to call everyone bullies just based on twisted and radical political opinions.

My advice is this: Don’t start anything and there won’t be anything. So, if I may, kindly just keep your mouth shut and don’t start with your bullshit and you won’t have any problems. You may have your right to your opinion, but that does not mean you slander others because they disagree with you.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 12, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> lol i need to get off the forums and get back to drawing but i love the forums/ FA  im addecated to giant anthros lol...AKA RABBITS  and i love..you XD


You're a good person, I'm glad you're here.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> No, I'm going to stand up and be myself. And if someone's authored a world of shit that doesn't tolerate people like me, and they go after me, I will figuratively break them with hammers until they can no longer stand to threaten me and mine. No more demagoguery. No more injustice. No more cultish psychotic degrading male arrogant contempt. Those days are over, this is the 21st century after all. The mods can stop it or I can stop it, but as God is my witness, it _will_ be stopped, _forever_, and _now_ is the hour. You dudes forced the question, and you're not going to enjoy the answer the world gives you.



It's painfully obvious to everyone that you're not standing up for a cause, you're simply trying to self gratify your own self importance. This is not built on the context of what you've said but the manner in which you've portrayed it. In fact it seems that you alone are unaware that everyone has already reached this conclusion and are still attempting to sway people's decisions. You're not affecting anything. Nobody here cares what you have to say. This is not the time and place. You're simply wasting your own time as much as everyone else's. Why bother? Just do something you'll enjoy better for while like playing a computer game or something. You can always steer your point into more useful efforts elsewhere or at another time. Stop obsessing over this topic. You wont even lose if you leave. People care so little for this derailment they'll even forget the whole thing as soon as your gone. It would actually be easier to get your point across then when nobody has the effort to quote you from a long past event in a topic. You're not admitting defeat you're just simply preparing a more well-thought-out attack. Once people have an opinion of someone its difficult to shake but easily forgotten. If you stop putting fuel on the fire you can relight it properly for a more stable burn. Go away, formulate a well structured argument and come back maybe an hour or two later to put your point across in a more calm and civilized manner. People will be more inclined to listen then. Otherwise you're just basically a poorly designed chatbot that simply spouts default responses to the same tired input.


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 12, 2017)

View attachment 23465


Yakamaru said:


> We shall convert the world, one individual at a time!


Kek wills it!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> View attachment 23465
> Kek wills it!


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> It's painfully obvious to everyone that you're not standing up for a cause, you're simply trying to self gratify your own self importance. This is not built on the context of what you've said but the manner in which you've portrayed it. In fact it seems that you alone are unaware that everyone has already reached this conclusion


I suppose by 'everyone' you mean the selfsame assholes who went out of their way to stalk and harass no matter what thread I posted in or what I said, even when starting my own threads? Just how full of crap are you? You're so full of it that it's coming out of your mouth. I'm sorry, you don't get to pick the facts a la carte when the big picture is quite apparent to us all.


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


>


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

If the people that do bully furries look at these arguments, they will realize that we arnt just people who want to yiff each other. They will see that we will rip someone's head off in a small argument


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I suppose by 'everyone' you mean the selfsame assholes who went out of their way to stalk and harass no matter what thread I posted in or what I said, even when starting my own threads? Just how full of crap are you? You're so full of it, that it's coming out of your mouth. I'm sorry, you don't get to pick the facts a la carte when the big picture is quite apparent to us all.


A like for the attempt. <3



https://imgur.com/7DW7JC1


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> SAME. About the only thing that got me publicly out of that general shell were cars (as anyone could probably tell by my posting in the Auto Appreciation thread), but the furriness (and other things, admittedly) I keep to myself. I'll answer if asked and people might have suspicions, who knows, but I'm not prompted about it and don't bring it up voluntarily.


Not to put this thread back on the tracks too much (lol)...but I just had a thought that I need to add to this; I keep to myself in large part because I don't entirely know how my friends and family would handle knowing things like this about me. My sneaking suspicion is that it would not be overwhelmingly positive, but the opposite, rather, and would lead to bullshit that I generally don't want to deal with. It is a little unfortunate, but that's the way things are for me and I see no coming sea change in how accepting people are going to be around here, so it is what it is.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 12, 2017)

Jesus fucking Christ is Chromatic still harping on about this shit? It was at the very least related to the nihilism thread, at least there he brought up a few salient points, but here he's just shitting out of the general vicinity of his face. Particularly the oral region. Protip, Chomatic, though I am often guilty of doing such, posting in topics with words that the layman does not often use will _only_ serve to make you difficult to understand. Occam's razor is to be used _liberally_ to make certain that what you are saying is understood. If you confuse everyone to the point that they can't give a meaningful reply to whatever you have to say, you've lost any chance of making your viewpoint understood, and thus, you lose any chance to _inform_ people.
At least, when I post, I try to keep an emotionally neutral standpoint so that the things that piss me the fuck off don't cause me to rant and rave in the manner you are oft prone to do. Remove your personal grievances, learn to discuss things in a civil manner, and don't give into the temptation to be a cunt because someone's _deliberately_ poking your hair-trigger temper. And for the love of all that is good, _POST IN THE APPROPRIATE TOPICS._


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Jesus fucking Christ is Chromatic still harping on about this shit?/QUOTE]


Dude. I made one actual point here, and then was besieged by a swarm of assholes. Go ahead, scroll back and see for yourself. I'll wait. Okay, so, you were saying?


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 12, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Not to put this thread back on the tracks too much (lol)...but I just had a thought that I need to add to this; I keep to myself in large part because I don't entirely know how my friends and family would handle knowing things like this about me. My sneaking suspicion is that it would not be overwhelmingly positive, but the opposite, rather, and would lead to bullshit that I generally don't want to deal with. It is a little unfortunate, but that's the way things are for me and I see no coming sea change in how accepting people are going to be around here, so it is what it is.


You seem to be the only one here doing that, this has largely become political meme posts now, unfortunately.

I can understand that feeling, I have a part of my family that are very close-minded to things, even over basic things like thinking Harry Potter is witch-craft and evil.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 12, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> You're a good person, I'm glad you're here.


same to you ^^ your wonderful! i love all my watchers like my children! lol  i now have 71 wooo


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> We're going to have to define a "bully" first.
> www.thefreedictionary.com: bully
> 
> No, I haven't. Because I have enough common sense not to act like a moron in public let alone go around parading as if being a fan of something is this super awesome thing that everyone else should also be a fan of. I have enough common sense to not treat this fandom like a god damn religion like I've seen some people do. I have enough common sense and outright shame as to avoid unwanted and awkward social behaviour.
> ...



Oh, cool, an extremely opinionated right winger. This is going to be fun. 

"We're going to have to define a "bully" first."

Thanks, but unless you posted that for the benefit of non-English speakers, I'm kinda clueless about why you wrote that.

"No, I haven't. Because I have enough common sense not to act like a moron in public let alone go around parading as if being a fan of something is this super awesome thing that everyone else should also be a fan of."

That's an outlying example and therefore largely gets the "straw man logical fallacy" label. Because this example is rather far out there, it doesn't actually contribute to the discussion. Here's why: Anyone who acts like a "moron" in public gets ignored, slandered, or laughed at. Most furries are probably not going to do that. You can read through this thread to find out how much of a sensitive issue it is for many. I think you just don't understand how people can feel about this.

"I have enough common sense to not treat this fandom like a god damn religion like I've seen some people do. I have enough common sense and outright shame as to avoid unwanted and awkward social behaviour."

Anything can be a religion. Mostly that just means "extreme devotion, often outside of logic." Nothing wrong with that provided we do it in an ethical manner. Also, your phrase, "outright shame," seems to suggest a sense of guilt about being a furry.

"Because my political and social views, opinions and convictions are "different" than a decent amount of Furries, I tend to experience and see it on both a second-hand level and on a personal level. And the vast majority of it comes from people in the Left-wing."

Left wingers can be annoying as well as right wingers. I imagine that many furries tend to be liberal due to the nature of inclusion. I.e., those who support LGBTs are probably likely to support furries. (Not that I'm trying to equate furry with being a sexuality, but that point is that liberals tend to be more accepting of, shall we say, odd stuff.)


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> You seem to be the only one here doing that, this has largely become political meme posts now, unfortunately.


Yup. Happens ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

...the shrug emoji is basically my life motto because of shit like this lol


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

well all i have to say about this topic is that i tried. there's no hope for some. Now I'm gonna leave and not come back to this thread because unlike some i have the dignity and maturity to know when to quit and when i say that i'm not specifically referring to Chro. I've said all I have to say. I have better things to do. Bye.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Not to put this thread back on the tracks too much (lol)...but I just had a thought that I need to add to this; I keep to myself in large part because I don't entirely know how my friends and family would handle knowing things like this about me. My sneaking suspicion is that it would not be overwhelmingly positive, but the opposite, rather, and would lead to bullshit that I generally don't want to deal with. It is a little unfortunate, but that's the way things are for me and I see no coming sea change in how accepting people are going to be around here, so it is what it is.


Might want to be close to 100% certain before you do or say anything. Though this is a fandom, nothing more. You don't have to tell anyone unless the topic comes up directly.



BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, cool, an extremely opinionated right winger. This is going to be fun.
> 
> "We're going to have to define a "bully" first."
> 
> ...


I'm a Centrist, but nice try.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Fapping to cartoon anthro animals isnt normal.  Dressing up like cartoon animals isn't normal.
> 
> Having distaste for it is entirely understandable.



Being gay isn't "normal" either. 
Being attracted to feet isn't "normal" either. 
Considering oneself a different gender isn't "normal" either.

Define normal, please.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Dude. I made one actual point here, and then was besieged by a swarm of assholes. Go ahead, scroll back and see for yourself. I'll wait. Okay, so, you were saying?


Have you nothing to say about the rest of what I said? Have you no salient statements to make upon my deconstruction of your behavior and your tendency toward sesquipedalian loquaciousness? Or are you too enamored with this one-sided debate you continue to press on every topic that has the _merest_ hint of being a soapbox upon which you may stand and prattle about anything and everything only tangentially related to the topic being discussed _at best_? I understand, to an extent, what you are talking about, but even I have difficulty following your logic and your train of thought because of your tendency to use large words _incorrectly_. I know you aren't an idiot, or at the very least I believe so because I try to hope that not everyone who acts in the way that you do is a troll seeking attention.
So why do you act in this manner that is not only detrimental to the message you seek to spread, but also detrimental to how others view you as a person?


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 12, 2017)

No because I'm not a fully devoted furry. I dont talk about furry stuff to other people. Hell I mostly keep to my self in general. Also I dont have a suit. Its just a little club to me.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Define normal, please.


'Normal' is simply the order we instill in a situation. What is normal to the spider is, after all, destruction for the fly.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm a Centrist, but nice try.



Are you going to respond to any other aspects of what I wrote?


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Oh, cool, an extremely opinionated right winger. This is going to be fun.


I'm largely left-leaning, so I can understand if you get frustrated with some of Yakamaru's generalizations of all liberals. I try to be understanding and can generally see where he's coming from, but not for all of his stances. There's no need to directly confront him on it though, especially since it derails the topics.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> 'Normal' is simply the order we instill in a situation. What is normal to the spider is, after all, destruction for the fly.



Yeah, and I can go one step further and say that normal is simply what we humans agree on as standard operating procedure. In other words, it's largely fabricated.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Have you nothing to say about the rest of what I said? Have you no salient statements to make upon my deconstruction


No, because you got completely lost on your first turn. You're out there in the woods somewhere, I'm standing right here. I'm not going to dignify your error by addressing it other than to say I'd've had to have started something for you to seem to have some point, but I'm literally actually the person fending off harassing stalkers.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Might want to be close to 100% certain before you do or say anything. Though this is a fandom, nothing more. You don't have to tell anyone unless the topic comes up directly.


It's definitely helpful to be cautious, and I'm not really the type to be fully expressive about things like that, but if they want to express their enthusiasm for the fandom I'd say there's nothing inherently wrong with bringing it up themselves. Sometimes it's cringey and sometimes it's not cringey, it depends on the person.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Might want to be close to 100% certain before you do or say anything. Though this is a fandom, nothing more. You don't have to tell anyone unless the topic comes up directly.


Yup. It's exactly like that.


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 12, 2017)

Another thread being royally fucked


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> No, because you got completely lost on your first turn. You're out there in the woods somewhere, I'm standing right here.


That is _exactly_ the wrong frame of mind to have in these situations. To claim a superior standing in a debate when others are still arguing against you does not mean you win, it means you have not explained, in simple enough terms that all observers can understand, why you think you are right. To win, you do not argue until people say you are right. No, to win, all who discuss the topic must come to a mutual understanding. Ignoring all other possibilities except your own means that you lose, failing to explain your viewpoint so that everyone understands means that you lose. That you cherry-pick through everyone's statements, but fail to discuss every point they bring up proves that you do not have the capacity to discuss and debate in a manner that benefits everyone involved. At this point, there are only two explanations as to what kind of person you are. You are either someone who _must_ be right at all times, or you are a troll hiding behind the guise of a wise and knowledgeable person. If you are the former, then you fail to grasp why we have discussions in the first place, to share knowledge, to reach consensus, and to leave the discussion with a greater understanding of the topic. You. Do. Not. Do. This. You look down on everyone who does not immediately agree with you, and thus, even though you can have a good argument, ultimately, it amounts to nothing when nobody else can understand what exactly you are trying to convey.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Thanks, but unless you posted that for the benefit of non-English speakers, I'm kinda clueless about why you wrote that.


I linked it so we all know where I stand in terms of what a bully is, as per the dictionary.



> That's an outlying example and therefore largely gets the "straw man logical fallacy" label. Because this example is rather far out there, it doesn't actually contribute to the discussion. Here's why: Anyone who acts like a "moron" in public gets ignored, slandered, or laughed at. Most furries are probably not going to do that. You can read through this thread to find out how much of a sensitive issue it is for many. I think you just don't understand how people can feel about this.


Oh believe me, Furries does that. Rainfurrest, anyone? Go check out some of the archives on this forum. Got plenty of threads and comments about people who act like shit in public. People who just HAVE TO tell people they are a Furry. There were also a thread about making the fandom into a god damn religion. 

I've been bullied and harassed for 13 years. I know how it is to be bullied and harassed. I don't however, condone safe spaces as it promotes learned helplessness. Bullies and assholes will always exist. We need ways to deal with the problems, not the bullies/assholes themselves, though there are ways to fight back that doesn't require someone else to step in and defend you.



> Anything can be a religion. Mostly that just means "extreme devotion, often outside of logic." Nothing wrong with that provided we do it in an ethical manner. Also, your phrase, "outright shame," seems to suggest a sense of guilt about being a furry.


Anything can be a religion, that is correct. However, naming it "The Furry Religion" makes it sound as if the fandom itself is a religion, which in turn makes every other Furry related by association. A lot of people come to the Fandom because they want nothing to do with religion.

As for the shame comment: No. I do not feel guilty of being a Furry. I find people's lack of shame insulting to the rest of the fandom as it will indirectly hurt the rep of the fandom as a result.



> Left wingers can be annoying as well as right wingers. I imagine that many furries tend to be liberal due to the nature of inclusion. I.e., those who support LGBTs are probably likely to support furries. (Not that I'm trying to equate furry with being a sexuality, but that point is that liberals tend to be more accepting of, shall we say, odd stuff.)


Which is why I said "And the vast majority of it comes from people in the Left-wing.". I never said ALL of it comes from the Left-wing. I get shit from the Right-wing too, but a lot of Right-wingers I've met are much more reasonable than a lot of Left-wingers I've met.

Try being an Atheist Centrist who support Trump. I get shit from the Left for not following their loony dogmas and false equivalence of reality, and I get shit from the Right for being pro-choice and an Atheist.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> That is _exactly_ the wrong frame of mind to have in these situations.


Dude. I _objectively_ won the moment the first troll replied for purposes of raw contempt. Everything else was me just taking advantage of my victory and their shamefulness. I handed them a spade and they dug a deep hole for themselves to lie in. We're really just passing the time now for the mods to wake up and enforce the terms of service against the trolls who chased after me. I didn't start anything, I simply expressed myself and the storm clouds gathered instantly. That's an un-remedied cultural disease here and it's certainly not my fault. If this community wants to be credible then it must protect all voices equally from the disparagement of bullies as specified in its own social contract-- the terms of service.


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Diretooth (Nov 12, 2017)

Against the trolls, perhaps, but what of me? I have not said anything, except one statement of frustration, directly against you. I have not resorted to mindless babble, instead, I have spoken _to_ you in discourse, and your every reply was not in discourse, but in claimed victory. You have not made any attempt to explain yourself or refute my statements. Rather, you continued to act in a manner that is, quite simply, arrogant and fucking rude. I said that you do not state things so that everyone can understand, and your reaction is to call me wrong and say you have arbitrarily 'won' in a situation where winning is not one person standing proud above all others.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 12, 2017)

You have lost the moment you claimed victory in all discussions and ignored everything else directed toward you.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Against the trolls, perhaps, but what of me?


Why don't you look me up some day if I start an original act of bullying someone else rather than responding to some stalking mysogynist's unwelcome inappropriate harassing provocations. I won't accept your victim-blaming. It's utter hogwash, after all. It's worthless. It's destructive, counterproductive, and it's cognitive dissonance, too. In an era of Trumpism and fascism, it's telling that you would choose to do so as well. You should be ashamed of yourself. You should be a part of the solution and not a willing participant in a diseased fallen culture of social malaise that has erupted like a feral field of weeds under the neglect of incompetent, indifferent, or bad-faith moderation.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 12, 2017)

I see. I accept that you concede, why else would you resort to saying that I am 'victim blaming' when the only victims here are those who are trying to commiserate and discuss experiences they've had with being targeted for being part of a fandom that many people think is filled with sexual deviants only?


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> the only victims here are those who are trying to commiserate and discuss experiences they've had


Yes, that is precisely the role I seem to be in here, against my will. I came here to "commiserate" and "discuss," and I was literally attacked for it. It's all right there, scroll back and look at it, but you deny it because you are not speaking in good faith. And like an obsequious lying demagogue, you're trying to spin me to be the opposite of what I actually am-- the victim.

You disgust me _completely_ because you appear to have have _no integrity_.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Dude. I _objectively_ won the moment the first troll replied for purposes of raw contempt. Everything else was me just taking advantage of my victory and their shamefulness. I handed them a spade and they dug a deep hole for themselves to lie in. We're really just passing the time now for the mods to wake up and enforce the terms of service against the trolls who chased after me. I didn't start anything, I simply expressed myself and the storm clouds gathered instantly. That's an un-remedied cultural disease here and it's certainly not my fault. If this community wants to be credible then it must protect all voices equally from the disparagement of bullies as specified in its own social contract-- the terms of service.



Hi CR,
I haven't been here long enough to note your modus operandi, but simply describing how you've come to victory doesn't create a "won" argument. The best way to hand trolls, supposed or otherwise, their own spade is to continue engaging them in rigorous debate. They will resort to ad hominem attacks, personal insults, and generally leave the conversation in a spout of hate. I find the best solution to to engage everyone in calm, logical debate. The trolls get more and more agitated and eventually explode. (I'm not labeling anyone as a troll.)



Yakamaru said:


> I linked it so we all know where I stand in terms of what a bully is, as per the dictionary.
> 
> 
> Oh believe me, Furries does that. Rainfurrest, anyone? Go check out some of the archives on this forum. Got plenty of threads and comments about people who act like shit in public. People who just HAVE TO tell people they are a Furry. There were also a thread about making the fandom into a god damn religion.



Well, it looks like Rainfurrest is now defunct: RainFurrest

I don't have experience with conventions. There's nothing wrong with people telling each other what they are. The problem in America is A. being being too forceful with who and what they are and expecting everyone to agree with them 100%, and taking any form of disagreement as a personal insult. 



Yakamaru said:


> I've been bullied and harassed for 13 years. I know how it is to be bullied and harassed. I don't however, condone safe spaces as it promotes learned helplessness. Bullies and assholes will always exist. We need ways to deal with the problems, not the bullies/assholes themselves, though there are ways to fight back that doesn't require someone else to step in and defend you.



I don't condone safe spaces either. However, I do realize some people just need a place to go and recover for a while from bullying. It has a genuine psychological toll. Telling people that they need to just man up and deal with the problem - well, what if that safe space gives them to opportunity to mature?

I also find your claim of being bullied deeply suspect when then you admit that you voted for Trump, our nation's leading bully.



Yakamaru said:


> Anything can be a religion, that is correct. However, naming it "The Furry Religion" makes it sound as if the fandom itself is a religion, which in turn makes every other Furry related by association. A lot of people come to the Fandom because they want nothing to do with religion.



Yeah, I don't agree with organized religion generally. And "The Furry Religion" wouldn't do anything positive for the fandom. That said, I support freedom of religion, provided to doesn't harm anyone.



Yakamaru said:


> As for the shame comment: No. I do not feel guilty of being a Furry. I find people's lack of shame insulting to the rest of the fandom as it will indirectly hurt the rep of the fandom as a result.





Yakamaru said:


> Which is why I said "And the vast majority of it comes from people in the Left-wing.". I never said ALL of it comes from the Left-wing. I get shit from the Right-wing too, but a lot of Right-wingers I've met are much more reasonable than a lot of Left-wingers I've met.



Perhaps, perhaps. A lot of right wingers I know tend to be the ones to spread misogyny, racism, and LGBT phobia, however.



Yakamaru said:


> Try being an Atheist Centrist who support Trump. I get shit from the Left for not following their loony dogmas and false equivalence of reality, and I get shit from the Right for being pro-choice and an Atheist.



Yeah, the abortion debate is largely religious by nature.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 12, 2017)

I have plenty of integrity, your only defense is to play the role of the victim and to state that I am the one making your time here difficult and invalid. Instead of replying in a logical, calm manner, you instead teat me as lesser because I am not immediately coming to your side. But, at this point, engaging in a battle of wits with a disarmed opponent is the same as stomping on a puppy.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Ehh this thread has already gone to shit sooooo...
Yo listen up, here's the story
About a little guy that lives in a blue world
And all day and all night and everything he sees is just blue
Like him, inside and outside
Blue his house with a blue little window
And a blue Corvette
And everything is blue for him
And himself and everybody around
'Cause he ain't got nobody to listen
I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
I have a blue house with a blue window
Blue is the color of all that I wear
Blue are the streets and all the trees are too
I have a girlfriend and she is so blue
Blue are the people here that walk around
Blue like my Corvette, it's in and outside
Blue are the words I say and what I think
Blue are the feelings that live inside me
I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
I have a blue house with a blue window
Blue is the color of all that I wear
Blue are the streets and all the trees are too
I have a girlfriend and she is so blue
Blue are the people here that walk around
Blue like my Corvette, it's in and outside
Blue are the words I say and what I think
Blue are the feelings that live inside me
I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa
Da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa, da ba dee da ba daa


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> My "modus operandi." Why don't you go and screw off, because you are completely full of feces.



No, CR, I am only partially full of feces, because I haven't gone to the bathroom yet today. And at best my digestive matter assumes about 10% of my body weight. 



BahgDaddy said:


> The best way to hand trolls, supposed or otherwise, their own spade is to continue engaging them in rigorous debate. They will resort to ad hominem attacks, personal insults, and generally leave the conversation in a spout of hate. I find the best solution to to engage everyone in calm, logical debate. The trolls get more and more agitated and eventually explode.



Hello.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Well, it looks like Rainfurrest is now defunct: RainFurrest
> 
> I don't have experience with conventions. There's nothing wrong with people telling each other what they are. The problem in America is A. being being too forceful with who and what they are and expecting everyone to agree with them 100%, and taking any form of disagreement as a personal insult.


Rainfurrest was a shitshow. We had Furries who went around wearing diapers, shitting in bath tubs, loosening the screws on toilets, the whole shebang.

The attendees completely ruined what could otherwise be an incredibly good con.



> I don't condone safe spaces either. However, I do realize some people just need a place to go and recover for a while from bullying. It has a genuine psychological toll. Telling people that they need to just man up and deal with the problem - well, what if that safe space gives them to opportunity to mature?


We don't need safe spaces. What we need are vent spaces and spaces where people can vent and talk about their problems. Ultimately, it is not a place for people to escape reality, as it's counterproductive and dangerous. I've mentioned on the forum before how someone on a server I were decided to commit suicide, despite my best efforts to actually have him seek professional help.

The only thing that can help is professional help. Safe spaces sacrifice your long-term well-being and happiness for a little short-term feel goodsies. 



> I also find your claim of being bullied deeply suspect when then you admit that you voted for Trump, our nation's leading bully.


And how is he a bully? 

I said I am a Trump-supporter. I never said I lived in America. 



> Yeah, I don't agree with organized religion generally. And "The Furry Religion" wouldn't do anything positive for the fandom. That said, I support freedom of religion, provided to doesn't harm anyone.


Agreed. I just don't want anyone to do stupid shit just so their subjective sense of what a fandom is and what the Furry fandom is and ruin the image of the fandom forever.



> Perhaps, perhaps. A lot of right wingers I know tend to be the ones to spread misogyny, racism, and LGBT phobia, however.


Quite frankly, the only racism I see is the Left-wing's anti-white garbage that I've come across thus far. Everything else are either memes, jokes or just outright sarcasm.



> Yeah, the abortion debate is largely religious by nature.


Value of anything is a human concept, just like currency, religion, you name it. We want to apply value to something to justify shit. The Right-wing would be so much more tempting and alluring if they dropped religion completely from politics, as the former does not have anything to do with the latter at all.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ehh this thread has already gone to shit sooooo...
> Yo listen up, here's the story


Dear god man, what have you done?? I haven't listened to that since I was 10ish, I think, and now it's stuck in my head again anyways. Thank you for nothing. You're a monster.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Rainfurrest was a shitshow. We had Furries who went around wearing diapers, shitting in bath tubs, loosening the screws on toilets, the whole shebang.
> 
> The attendees completely ruined what could otherwise be an incredibly good con.



Yikes, so, literally a shitshow. Surely such a disgusting display of fetishism would have resulted in news articles and arrests?

I could understand displaying tasteful works of art involving fetishes, within concealed tents or something, admission only if you're 18+. (personally I'd like it if the scat fetishes left the fandom, sorry.)



Yakamaru said:


> We don't need safe spaces. What we need are vent spaces and spaces where people can vent and talk about their problems. Ultimately, it is not a place for people to escape reality, as it's counterproductive and dangerous. I've mentioned on the forum before how someone on a server I were decided to commit suicide, despite my best efforts to actually have him seek professional help.
> 
> The only thing that can help is professional help. Safe spaces sacrifice your long-term well-being and happiness for a little short-term feel goodsies.



I agree to an extent. I think feel-good people are using safe spaces to hang out and not have their views questioned. In healthy democratic society, we should always be asking questions and engaging people in responsible, rigorous debate, like right here. 



Yakamaru said:


> And how is he a bully?
> 
> I said I am a Trump-supporter. I never said I lived in America.



Right, so if you're not an American, it might be hard for you to keep a thumb on the political pulse of the country. Trump has stirred things up and revealed a lot of people for who they really are, especially evangelical Christians.

Trump is a bully because he has imitated disabled reporters in disparaging manners, implied a hispanic judge was unfit for duty to to his ancestry, said a woman was incredibly ugly because she'd just had plastic surgery, called the president of another country "rocket man," and regularly insults a wide variety of people. 



Yakamaru said:


> Agreed. I just don't want anyone to do stupid shit just so their subjective sense of what a fandom is and what the Furry fandom is and ruin the image of the fandom forever.



Yeah, I think we should be more responsible in handling the image of furries.



Yakamaru said:


> Quite frankly, the only racism I see is the Left-wing's anti-white garbage that I've come across thus far. Everything else are either memes, jokes or just outright sarcasm.



Anti-white is very good. I do accept the concept of white privilege though. I never have to worry about bullying because of my skin color, for the most part, although I accept there are areas that are very white-racist.



Yakamaru said:


> Value of anything is a human concept, just like currency, religion, you name it. We want to apply value to something to justify shit. The Right-wing would be so much more tempting and alluring if they dropped religion completely from politics, as the former does not have anything to do with the latter at all.



Ah, but they do. Religion has, and always will be, a weapon of political control. That is why Republicans are becoming theocrats, because the power of telling people their God actually believes what they believe is very powerful. They can't resist the urge to use such a powerful psychological tool. "Your god will send you to hell if you do or believe X." Religion can be practiced ethically as well, just like anything else. Separation of church and state is very important.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yikes, so, literally a shitshow. Surely such a disgusting display of fetishism would have resulted in news articles and arrests?
> 
> I could understand displaying tasteful works of art involving fetishes, within concealed tents or something, admission only if you're 18+. (personally I'd like it if the scat fetishes left the fandom, sorry.)
> 
> ...



Ahhh.... Rainfurrest..... yes. And to think that it all could have been avoided if the powers that be would have given security the liberty to do their job...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ehh this thread has already gone to shit sooooo...
> Yo listen up, here's the story
> About a little guy that lives in a blue world
> And all day and all night and everything he sees is just blue
> ...



I just went and listened to that song. What did you just do to me?


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 12, 2017)

@BahgDaddy Sorry your thread got derailed. Is there any hope for it?


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> @BahgDaddy Sorry your thread got derailed. Is there any hope for it?


Lol. I don't think so... it's not only gone sideways, it's completely pear shaped!!!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Whoa... Rainfurrest was apparently, um, interesting.

https://news.avclub.com/the-insane-story-of-a-furry-convention-undone-by-its-de-1798264086



Diretooth said:


> @BahgDaddy Sorry your thread got derailed. Is there any hope for it?



I think we've had a fascinating look at bullying, myself!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I agree to an extent. I think feel-good people are using safe spaces to hang out and not have their views questioned. In healthy democratic society, we should always be asking questions and engaging people in responsible, rigorous debate, like right here.


www.washingtontimes.com: Christina Hoff Sommers, speaker at Oberlin, triggers debate about feminist ‘trigger warnings’

Got morons everywhere. A female Jew speaks about rape and other shit. Gets called Alt-Right, racist and sexist. Because she doesn't accept the garbage dogmas the Left are pushing. Apparently she triggered people into a safe space and they needed a hug session and a god damn therapy dog.



> Right, so if you're not an American, it might be hard for you to keep a thumb on the political pulse of the country. Trump has stirred things up and revealed a lot of people for who they really are, especially evangelical Christians.
> 
> Trump is a bully because he has imitated disabled reporters in disparaging manners, implied a hispanic judge was unfit for duty to to his ancestry, said a woman was incredibly ugly because she'd just had plastic surgery, called the president of another country "rocket man," and regularly insults a wide variety of people.


With the internet it's pretty easy to figure out what's going on. Just because I don't live in the States doesn't mean I don't know what's going on.

1. The disabled did a report on 9/11 a couple of days after it happened. Trump called him out on his inconsistencies in a humorous manner, and the disabled reporter claimed "ableism" and that he'd "forgot" about the report/article. If I had it I'd link it.
2. Rosie O'Donnell happened back in 2006. He has a right to call someone ugly as was and still is his right as a private citizen. And quite frankly, I agree with him.
3. Calling Kim Jong-Un "Rocket Man" is HILARIOUS. His comment on calling him fat and short is also bloody hilarious.
4. He is allowed to use his private account however he please, including blocking and interacting with whomever he please. His Twitter account doesn't break any rules, and it allows Trump to circumvent the media which hates his very existence.
5. Comments does not make you a bully, as per the definition of bully.



> Yeah, I think we should be more responsible in handling the image of furries.


We can't. The only think we can do is call out assholes and morons when they fuck up.



> Anti-white is very good. I do accept the concept of white privilege though. I never have to worry about bullying because of my skin color, for the most part, although I accept there are areas that are very white-racist.


Anti-white is very good? Sounds like blatant racism to me. White privilege is a load of crap.



> Ah, but they do. Religion has, and always will be, a weapon of political control. That is why Republicans are becoming theocrats, because the power of telling people their God actually believes what they believe is very powerful. They can't resist the urge to use such a powerful psychological tool. "Your god will send you to hell if you do or believe X." Religion can be practiced ethically as well, just like anything else. Separation of church and state is very important.


Yes, which is why I said they should drop religion completely from politics, as religion has nothing to do with politics.

We've separated church and state here in Norway and it's working brilliantly.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Whoa... Rainfurrest was apparently, um, interesting.
> 
> https://news.avclub.com/the-insane-story-of-a-furry-convention-undone-by-its-de-1798264086
> 
> ...



I wasn't there, but talked to many and read enough about it.
First hand experience with Furlandia was security is castrated by the higher ups....


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

You take care of issues before they become bigger problems. That's the world I come from. 
*end rant*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

I honestly lost what this thread is about, it's been to hell and back.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I honestly lost what this thread is about, it's been to hell and back.


Well, there are a lot of furries in this thread, and they're bullying each other.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I honestly lost what this thread is about, it's been to hell and back.


I lost track too.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> www.washingtontimes.com: Christina Hoff Sommers, speaker at Oberlin, triggers debate about feminist ‘trigger warnings’
> 
> Got morons everywhere. A female Jew speaks about rape and other shit. Gets called Alt-Right, racist and sexist. Because she doesn't accept the garbage dogmas the Left are pushing. Apparently she triggered people into a safe space and they needed a hug session and a god damn therapy dog.
> 
> ...


One thing that I disagree on is classifying our Commander-in-Chief as a private citizen when his duties and responsibilities are those of a public servant. We hold public service and duty to be a high responsibility that requires a professional conduct above all else, and serving your term in office requires a lot of public restraint that is very lacking in our elected representative. If there is one thing that I used to respect in the Republican party, it was restraint. The public office should not be a podium for private affairs or opinions, regardless if you agree with them or not.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> One thing that I disagree on is classifying our Commander-in-Chief as a private citizen when his duties and responsibilities are those of a public servant. We hold public service and duty to be a high responsibility that requires a professional conduct above all else, and serving your term in office requires a lot of public restraint that is very lacking in our elected representative. If there is one thing that I used to respect in the Republican party, it was restraint. The public office should not be a podium for private affairs or opinions, regardless if you agree with them or not.


Holding opinions and expressing them is his right, even if he is the Commander-In-Chief. His personal opinions have very little to nothing to do with his job as POTUS.

Those are guidelines. They are not laws put in place that say you MUST behave like X or act like Y.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Holding opinions and expressing them is his right, even if he is the Commander-In-Chief. His personal opinions have very little to nothing to do with his job as POTUS.
> 
> Those are guidelines. They are not laws put in place that say you MUST behave like X or act like Y.


His personal opinions have been very blatant, often in disagreement to his own counsel. I'm glad that his counsel is providing some professional oversight and guidance for him, because his reckless disregard for guidelines is detrimental to our governmental stability and organization.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:
			
		

> I agree to an extent. I think feel-good people are using safe spaces to hang out and not have their views questioned. In healthy democratic society, we should always be asking questions and engaging people in responsible, rigorous debate, like right here.





Yakamaru said:


> Got morons everywhere.








See what I did right there? I did what you did. In fact, I'm literally holding up a mirror.

This isn't about not having views questioned, because what you did wasn't questioning views. It was raw contempt. I'd love to get to the point where someone rubbed together enough effort to actually question my views rather than worthlessly disparage them with empty contemptuous noise. The fact that I've had to explain this repeatedly and you _still_ don't understand speaks volumes about your ability or willingness to apply basic human dignity to someone, anyone, other than the person your apparently-flaccid dick is attached to.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

*I recommend that we start over and forget about previous conversation in this thread before its too late!*

Now back on topic, furry bullying isnt muuuuch of a problem, the only issues are how people perceive the fandom and the occasional odd individual who really REALLY demonitizes the rest of us, making us look “bad”.

Really it just depends. In my area people simply just dont give a damn if you are a furry or not. People just mind their own business and keep to themselves and their own interests. :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *I recommend that we start over and forget about previous conversation in this thread before its too late!*


I agree. At this point the involved parties should drop it. There's no need for escalation.

On topic , my best friend hates furries, but he has no clue that I'm one of them . Again, this stems from the fact that he sees the fandom as a lifestyle, and not a hobby/interest.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *I recommend that we start over and forget about previous conversation in this thread before its too late!*
> 
> Now back on topic, furry bullying isnt muuuuch of a problem, the only issues are how people perceive the fandom and the occasional odd individual who really REALLY demonitizes the rest of us, making us look “bad”.
> 
> Really it just depends. In my area people simply just dont give a damn if you are a furry or not. People just mind their own business and keep to themselves and their own interests. :3


We need more woof!

Woof shall save the fandom!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

*WOOF!*


Anyone else have any fandom bullying stories or thoughts to share? :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I agree. At this point the involved parties should drop it. There's no need for escalation.
> 
> On topic , my best friend hates furries, but he has no clue that I'm one of them . Again, this stems from the fact that he sees the fandom as a lifestyle, and not a hobby/interest.


Mate. You should meet up with a Fursuit and everything at his house.

And just go full on Furry cringe "OwO, what's this? Is this hate I see? This must be redeemed!"

~Edit~
Oh, almost forgot..

You must go *snuggles your cute face* :3 as well, or it's not real Furryness.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Mate. You should meet up with a Fursuit and everything at his house.
> 
> And just go full on Furry cringe "OwO, what's this? Is this hate I see? This must be redeemed!"


XD


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Mate. You should meet up with a Fursuit and everything at his house.
> 
> And just go full on Furry cringe "OwO, what's this? Is this hate I see? This must be redeemed!"
> 
> ...


Lol. Never go full furry.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Mate. You should meet up with a Fursuit and everything at his house.
> 
> And just go full on Furry cringe "OwO, what's this? Is this hate I see? This must be redeemed!"
> 
> ...


*gets nervous*
Ummmm It would be a lie if I were to say I didn't message one of my friends who hates furries like that....


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Lol. Never go full furry.


Jesus fucking Christ, no. NEVER go full Furry. The world isn't ready yet. 



Crimcyan said:


> *gets nervous*
> Ummmm It would be a lie if I were to say I didn't message one of my friends who hates furries like that....


xD


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, no. NEVER go full Furry. The world isn't ready yet.
> 
> 
> xD


>w>

*prepares the virus*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> *prepares the virus*



I read that way too fast.


----------



## TheGBADude (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> >w>
> 
> *prepares the virus*


OH FU -  *GBA.exe has been taken by the virus!*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I read that way too fast.


It's ok. We all know what you are craving.. :3



Mabus said:


> >w>
> 
> *prepares the virus*


I SHALL RESIST!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's ok. We all know what you are craving.. :3
> 
> 
> I SHALL RESIST!


Resistance is futile, prepare fur assimilation xD


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

I SHALL RESIST![/QUOTE]

Don't do it! We don't want it to hurt...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Resistance is futile, prepare fur assimilation xD


Am I getting dogpiled and bullied here?.. :3

I need 10cc of Hot Love, stat!


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Am I getting dogpiled and bullied here?.. :3
> 
> I need 10cc of Hot Love, stat!



Yes you are!
Just remember who the top dog is!!!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Am I getting dogpiled and bullied here?.. :3
> 
> I need 10cc of Hot Love, stat!





Sgt. Kai said:


> Yes you are!
> Just remember who the top dog is!!!


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) I contest this


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Yes you are!
> Just remember who the top dog is!!!


Yes, me!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

If anyone is getting bullied is sure the hell is zabivaka




...if this is considered bullying ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)...


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes, me!


Mmmmmm.... a power struggle!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> www.washingtontimes.com: Christina Hoff Sommers, speaker at Oberlin, triggers debate about feminist ‘trigger warnings’
> 
> Got morons everywhere. A female Jew speaks about rape and other shit. Gets called Alt-Right, racist and sexist. Because she doesn't accept the garbage dogmas the Left are pushing. Apparently she triggered people into a safe space and they needed a hug session and a god damn therapy dog.
> 
> ...








Go ahead and tell me that Trumps demeanor and writing style doesn't perfectly match that of a person with the intellectual, emotional, and educational maturity of a 5 year old. Hell, I know some 5 year old more mature than this.

"With the internet it's pretty easy to figure out what's going on. Just because I don't live in the States doesn't mean I don't know what's going on."

To an extent. You can read what you want, but many Americans are offended that our international image is being represented by this person of thoroughly terrible ethics. His presidency has been wracked with scandal from day one. He recently selected a right wing _blogger _for a high government position.

"Trump called him out on his inconsistencies in a humorous manner"

What part of mocking disabled people do you find humorous?

"Anti-white is very good? Sounds like blatant racism to me. White privilege is a load of crap."

Typo. Anti-white is bad, it's still racism, and I suspected you'd say white privilege was a load of crap. Your tune might change if you were a black person living in a country where both Democrats and Republicans target you.

"We've separated church and state here in Norway and it's working brilliantly."

Interesting, I am not surprised. You remind me distinctly of another Norwegian I've spoken to on a different forum a long time ago. (That person would never have supported Trump, though.)


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

^
The above statement is the *F*CKING OPPOSITE* of what needs to be posted here...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Mmmmmm.... a power struggle!


Yes, a power struggle!

Though struggling with power is not wanted. I don't wanna go electricity-less. D:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

That's not even his handwriting style owO


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes, a power struggle!
> 
> Though struggling with power is not wanted. I don't wanna go electricity-less. D:



I'm not convinced that between us there wouldn't be plenty of sparks. 
Who need electric power?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

No


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> ^
> The above statement is the *F*CKING OPPOSITE* of what needs to be posted here...



What needs to be posted here?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> I'm not convinced that between us there wouldn't be plenty of sparks.
> Who need electric power?


Are you hitting on me? Because that's how you hit on me. <3

I want electricity to power my computer. Or else no cute cat videos on Youtube. Or no voice chat over Discord. D:



-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 23482 That's not even his handwriting style owO


Hmm. At least it's not a doctor's handwriting. You need someone to decipher what's written just because of the impossible to understand writing.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What needs to be posted here?


Butt pic's


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Butt pic's



*searches FA* Be right back - ooh, what's this...


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> What needs to be posted here?



*“Is furry bullying a problem?*

*Have you experienced bullying because you're a furry?“*

This is the topic, cease derailment or an admin will smite ya bro.


----------



## Simo (Nov 12, 2017)

Back to original topic:

I think it might be an issue, say, in middle school and high school, as it would seem like an easy thing for bullies to target...but by the by and by, I can't see it being a big deal as one gets past that stage of life, unless you live in some sorta really, backwards, ultra-right wing, bible thumping area, at least in the US.

About the only bullying I've got is from other furs, saying I'm too weird, but that's just because they are jealous of how cute and fluffy I am, and that I'm a skunk, and they're not.

So I've come to accept things, and be happy.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> Back to original topic:
> 
> I think it might be an issue, say, in middle school and high school, as it would seem like an easy thing for billies to target...but by the by and by, I can't see it being a big deal as one gets past that stage of life, unless you live in some sorta really, backwards, ultra-right wing, bible thumping area, at least in the US.
> 
> ...


:3
*head pats*


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Are you hitting on me? Because that's how you hit on me. <3
> 
> I want electricity to power my computer. Or else no cute cat videos on Youtube. Or no voice chat over Discord. D:
> 
> ...



Well,..  I'm just sayin'... *looking at feet for answers*...


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> unless you live in some sorta really, backwards, ultra-right wing, bible thumping area, at least in the US.


*raises hand*
Welcome to The South(tm)


----------



## Simo (Nov 12, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> *raises hand*
> Welcome to The South (tm)



Yep! And I think this could be many places, as well, that are more rural. When I go back to where I grew up in northern Michigan, I'm reminded it'd be a more difficult topic, to bring up. And yet, I noted some fur meets in Traverse City, MI, where I went to HS, so things are changing, there, too.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Come to Texas, we have cheap land, cheap taxes, good food, and tons of furs ^<^


----------



## Simo (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Come to Texas, we have cheap land, cheap taxes, good food, and tons of furs ^<^



Austin looks fun!

But, geez, it's SO hot! And there's no snow! I tend to melt at temps above 85f.

I do really love those Texas Ruby Red Grapefruits, though...when you get the genuine ones in season, you don't even need sugar.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> Austin looks fun!
> 
> But, geez, it's SO hot! And there's no snow! I tend to melt at temps above 85f.
> 
> I do really love those Texas Ruby Red Grapefruits, though...when you get the genuine ones in season, you don't even need sugar.


Yeeeeaaaaaah... we have heat issues and cancerous sun in the summers... xD


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Yeeeeaaaaaah... we have heat issues and cancerous sun in the summers... xD



I started my career in Arizona.... Phoenix to be exact.  That's where I first discovered heat...something that the Pacific Northwest doesn't have... talk about brutal summers


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Come to Texas, we have cheap land, cheap taxes, good food, and tons of furs ^<^



And epic lightning storms!  

And weird service roads, next to other roads, just in case you don't like that road, but are going to the same place lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> I started my career in Arizona.... Phoenix to be exact.  That's where I first discovered heat...something that the Pacific Northwest doesn't have... talk about brutal summers


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> I started my career in Arizona.... Phoenix to be exact.  That's where I first discovered heat...something that the Pacific Northwest doesn't have... talk about brutal summers


Oh god... yeah you know its bad when you step outside and the hair on your arms singe and you go from looking normal to looking like a burnt chicken nugget.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Oh god... yeah you know its bad when you step outside and the hair on your arms singe and you go from looking normal to looking like a burnt chicken nugget.


My first adventure was chasing a guy down the street, on foot, in 110 degrees. My FTO rolled up in the car and just started laughing at me...


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yep! And I think this could be many places, as well, that are more rural. When I go back to where I grew up in northern Michigan, I'm reminded it'd be a more difficult topic, to bring up. And yet, I noted some fur meets in Traverse City, MI, where I went to HS, so things are changing, there, too.


I agree. In America, at least, I think it is a rural thing. I'm far enough outside Atlanta that Trumpism, toxic masculinity, patriarchy, etc. etc. are pervasive and I'm near 100% certain that being known as a furry would equate one with being an animal fucker, a fag, not a real man (in my case), yadda yadda yadda. It exasperates me that people even care that much, but it's like I said earlier; it is what it is.



Mabus said:


> Yeeeeaaaaaah... we have heat issues and cancerous sun in the summers... xD


We have that too, but add in lots of humidity. It's nice!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I agree. In America, at least, I think it is a rural thing. I'm far enough outside Atlanta that Trumpism, toxic masculinity, patriarchy, etc. etc. are pervasive and I'm near 100% certain that being known as a furry would equate one with being an animal fucker, a fag, not a real man (in my case), yadda yadda yadda. It exasperates me that people even care that much, but it's like I said earlier; it is what it is.
> 
> 
> We have that too, but add in lots of humidity. It's nice!



Again... if you can stand the heat... come to texas xP
People are generally nicer here


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Trumpism, toxic masculinity, patriarchy


Please tell me you're using those terms ironically. 



Mabus said:


> Again... if you can stand the heat... come to texas xP
> People are generally nicer here


You and your Texas. xD


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ehh this thread has already gone to shit sooooo...
> Yo listen up, here's the story
> About a little guy that lives in a blue world
> And all day and all night and everything he sees is just blue
> ...



Thanks to you my playlist gets bigger every day


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Again... if you can stand the heat... come to texas xP
> People are generally nicer here



Good job getting the thread underailed.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Good job getting the thread underailed.


Better than politicitis... -w-


----------



## Simo (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You and your Texas. xD



That reminds me, I do like Texas Toast...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Better than politicitis... -w-



I just respond to what other people write. 



Simo said:


> That reminds me, I do like Texas Toast...



Is it from Texas? Cause France and French fries have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

I dunno... Texas toast is pretty common here


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Guess you could say all toast here is Texas toast


----------



## Simo (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Is it from Texas? Cause France and French fries have nothing to do with each other.



Huh, I'm not sure!

But you can buy this sort, frozen, here:


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Is it from Texas? Cause France and French fries have nothing to do with each other.


Neither does Italians with Italian salad. And boy was I disappointed when I found out.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

It probably was from Texas.

Texas toast - Wikipedia

It's Big Toast.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> Huh, I'm not sure!
> 
> But you can buy this sort, frozen, here:



That looks yummy!


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Please tell me you're using those terms ironically.


Nope. Not in the slightest. I wish I was, because this slice of the world is my home and I love it as such, but the local culture is not its best feature.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 12, 2017)

South Carolina is alright. I mean, sure the summers are stupidly hot and humid, we do get to spot Florida man sometimes, we do have big alligators that eat 300 pound deer and have cloaking devices on them, and we love our guns way too much. But, aside from all that, we all love our state. There are plenty of furs around the state if you know how to find them.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Is modifying words inside a quote box against the rules? It usually is, on other forums. At the very least it's immature and somewhat unethical.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Is modifying words inside a quote box against the rules? It usually is, on other forums. At the very least it's immature and somewhat unethical.


Only if you try to misattribute words or mislead.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Only if you try to misattribute words or mislead.



You are very obviously doing that.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> You are very obviously doing that.


No, I am not.
I certainly do not intend it.

I think that perhaps you should find yourself a dictionary and look up the word 'satire'
before you can embarrass yourself much further.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> No, I'm not.
> I certainly don't intend it.
> 
> I think that you should find yourself a dictionary and look up the word 'satire'
> before you embarrass yourself much further.



Interesting addition you added there. Apparently the post wasn't barbed enough, so you added extra material to add snark. This is characteristic trolling behavior. To refrain from being considered a troll, you'd be advised to refrain from person barbs, insults, and instead focus more on the conversation in a mature fashion. 

Satire is fine in small doses. When it becomes the dominant form on communication, however, it stifles the conversation in layers of confusing rhetoric that people then have to ask, do you mean this, or what do you mean? This is done because you're either not being clear in what you say, or because the conversation is aided by you providing clearer, more sophisticated arguments. Satire tends to bog down an argument and cause tension, whereas making sense and speaking clearly does not.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Is this shit storm still going on???
God fucking dammit it is....


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Interesting addition you added there. Apparently the post wasn't barbed enough, so you added extra material to add snark. This is characteristic trolling behavior. To refrain from being considered a troll, you'd be advised to refrain from person barbs, insults, and instead focus more on the conversation in a mature fashion.
> 
> Satire is fine in small doses. When it becomes the dominant form on communication, however, it stifles the conversation in layers of confusing rhetoric that people then have to ask, do you mean this, or what do you mean? This is done because you're either not being clear in what you say, or because the conversation is aided by you providing clearer, more sophisticated arguments. Satire tends to bog down an argument and cause tension, whereas making sense and speaking clearly does not.



Yes.
Well. Clearly,
my conversation is the most
"bogged" one
present.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Is this shit storm still going on???
> God fucking dammit it is....












ChromaticRabbit said:


> Yes.
> Well. Clearly,
> my conversation is the most
> "bogged" one
> present.


Feel free to clone yourself, because* clearly* you're the only one who understands. <3

You gonna fondle the goat's testicles too, and predict people's deaths?


----------



## TheGBADude (Nov 12, 2017)

Can we just remove this thread and get over it? Seriously. This has gone too fucking far.
I'm tired of all the smart ones trying to push against one ignorant idiot, who's legitimately the most obvious troll here, and he's DEFINITELY not doing a good job of covering it up.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Is this shit storm still going on???
> God fucking dammit it is....


Oh come on, now. 

My threads are some of the most interesting threads here.
What else has anyone got to do?
Interesting reads are like water in a desert, don't'cha know?

Real conversations in a sea of noise are always interesting, aren't they?

I just want people to try to be nice to each other, first.
By overreacting, I'm creating a 'price tag' for the bad behavior
and eventually you may decide it's better just to be good
rather than face me.  Hey, beware. I appear to be a hare, and not a rabbit, after all. *twitches ears*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Oh come on, now.
> 
> My threads are some of the most interesting threads here.
> What else has anyone got to do?
> ...


Cool story


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Cool story


It's all about the storytelling in the end.
Isn't that why we're here, around this fire.
What's your story, then?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2017)

Welp, I predict two people are going to block each other.

You guys should do what I do to alleviate stress, look at adorable pictures of kittens and such. In fact:

Kittens!!!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> It's all about the storytelling in the end.
> Isn't that why we're here, around this fire.
> What's your story, then?


To busy actually having a life to write a story for some internet jackhole ...


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> To busy actually having a life to write a story for some internet jackhole ...


And yet you keep replying to me. Hm hm hm! And that's jackrabbit, friend. *tweaks your nose with a flick of her ear*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2017)

I think ya'll just need to hug and make up. Just look at these two critters, all happy and stress free, not a care in the world.






D'awwwwwwww.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Welp, I predict two people are going to block each other.


One key to understanding me is that I'm ideologically opposed to using "block."

If someone needs to be blocked,

 then they
 should have
 to answer to the community
 or leave.

Obviously.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> And yet you keep replying to me. Hm hm hm! And that's jackRABBIT, friend.




 
Dude, why dont you fuck off and annoy your drug dealer, I have work todo


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2017)

Gotta keep that love train going ya'll.


----------



## Revates (Nov 12, 2017)

What's a furry?


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 12, 2017)

At first, I had no idea who the fuck we were discussing, so I logged out. Apparently, the user had blocked me, but I have never ever even seen him/her/it (probably the last) around, so I have no idea why I was blocked. Maybe Eevee's are a sign of bullying or some shit. oh well xD

Here is proof of him blocking me, despite him talking about how he is opposed to blocking:





That was really confusing for me though. I thought you were yelling at yourselves!

P.S. Since this user has blocked me, I am unable to report it. For the love of god, someone put an end to this attention seeking troll!
I'm not doing this to try and avoid a block, I genuinely thought the site glitched, so I logged out and planned to log back in and hope it worked, but I then noticed his posts.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23495
> Dude, why dont you fuck off and annoy your drug dealer, I have work todo


Because, you can't say things like that in polite company and not expect to be called out on it. It'd be like me suggesting that you should "stop fucking your mom." It's completely degrading, and as such, it has no place here in this positive community. This shouldn't even require an explanation. It's just trashy disparaging behavior on your part, and, here's the hint--  it's not me that you're disparaging. It's your own character, which you are defining before us all.

But I will promise to leave you alone if you also don't go looking to start any crap,
because,
I believe I've demonstrated
that I can deliver ten times your intensity here
with one hand strapped behind my back.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Because, you can't say things like that in polite company and not expect to be called out on it. It'd be like me suggesting that you should "stop fucking your mom." It's completely degrading, and as such, it has no place here in this positive community. This shouldn't even require an explanation. It's just trashy disparaging behavior on your part, and, here's the hint--  it's not me that you're disparaging. It's your own character, which you are defining before us all.
> 
> But I will promise to leave you alone if you also don't go looking to start any crap,
> because,
> ...





ChromaticRabbit said:


> Because, you can't say things like that in polite company and not expect to be called out on it. It'd be like me suggesting that you should "stop fucking your mom." It's completely degrading, and as such, it has no place here in this positive community. This shouldn't even require an explanation. It's just trashy disparaging behavior on your part, and, here's the hint--  it's not me that you're disparaging. It's your own character, which you are defining before us all.
> 
> But I will promise to leave you alone if you also don't go looking to start any crap,
> because,
> ...


Kewl story, tell it to someone who gives a damn. And will fall for your bait


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> To busy actually having a life to write a story for some internet jackhole ...



Jackrabbit.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Are we witnessing something related to bullying? I'm not sure. I'm actually admiring CR's ability to just keep saying the same thing. He/she is also playing everyone be being the loudest, oddest person in the thread. This is what trolls do, by definition. So I wouldn't call this bullying, but rather turmoiling? That seems like a fitting word.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Are we witnessing something related to bullying? I'm not sure. I'm actually admiring CR's ability to just keep saying the same thing. He/she is also playing everyone be being the loudest, oddest person in the thread. This is what trolls do, by definition. So I wouldn't call this bullying, but rather turmoiling? That seems like a fitting word.


Idk im just egging him on so he keeps typing long replies XD


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You gonna fondle the goat's testicles too, and predict people's deaths?



They have magic powers only some people know about. Don't let the secret out.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 12, 2017)

Because this thread has devolved into just baiting and the like, I am closing it up.


----------

